# Modifiers 51 or 59



## dballard2004 (Jun 22, 2010)

A patient presents to the office to have two lesions excised.  One from his right arm and one from his left leg.  I know that this would not be a bilateral procedure, but how would this be coded?  Would I report:

11400 RT (for the arm)
11401 LT (for the leg)

or

11400 RT
11401 51 LT

or 

11400 RT
11401 51, 59, LT


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 22, 2010)

These two codes are not bundled so there would be no need for the 59 modifier. I usually code these with just the cpt codes.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't find any bundling issues with these 2 codes.  I would report:

11401
11400-51

11401 carries more RVU's


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 22, 2010)

You do not use LT and RT with skin lesion excisions, skin is one organ without laterality so if anything it would be a 59, however with no bundleing then only the 51 is necessary.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks to all.


----------

